# Different Altima Distributors



## wheelhop (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, this is Matt. I'm new to this forum and to Nissan models.

I am attempting to instal an MSD digital 6A onto my 1999 Nissan Altima. I figured I would just follow the JWT instructions for internal coil distributors to do this. So I buy the MSD unit. And then, when I pull the dizzy cap I see the below. . .









which does NOT look at all like what is in the JWT pdf pictures for how to wire the MSD. . .









What am I missing? I've looked everywhere. Napa reman part numbers are all the same from 1997-2000. and look like my 1999 dizzy. But they do not look like the instructions per the JWT pdf. . . Is there any how-to for installing the MSD digital 6A on the 1998-2001 distributors?

Thanks,
Matt


----------

